# Food Pre-Mixes



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

FYI, if you are looking for a food pre-mix similar to Dr. Harvey's and Honest Kitchen Preference, Grandma Lucy's now has one which they claim meets AAFCO guidelines if that is something you are concerned about. The pre-mix contains veggies/vitamins/minerals, and the only thing you have to add is your own cooked or raw protein. I have not tried this pre-mix, and I have no opinion on it. I am just passing along the info to you. 

Grandma Lucy's Artisan Grain-Free Freeze Dried Pre-Mix Dog Food


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, Suzan!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

One of the reviews...

Pros: Good for finicky eater, easy to prepare
Cons: Not enough meat for the amount of veggie mix.


lol I wonder if they knew that THEY were in control of the meat...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just ordered samples of Gradma Lucy's and Honest Kitchen. And I have a bag of Dr. Harvey's. I also ordered coconut oil. 


LOL, this is taking me so long to get this started...:HistericalSmiley:....it's funny.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

woo hooo! Thanks Suzan


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks Suzan!!!
edit to add: im DYING to switch Gemma's food....u know how i feel about feeding her the old food..blah!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Miss_Annie said:


> One of the reviews...
> 
> Pros: Good for finicky eater, easy to prepare
> Cons: Not enough meat for the amount of veggie mix.
> ...


 
I just ordered samples, they carry both pre-mix (you add the meat)

and a complete freeze dried food with meat already in it. 

I ordered one of each.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Using a pre-mix with a protein such as ground dark turkey, bison, or fresh wild salmon is pretty easy and fast. Takes about 10 minutes to brown the turkey/bison, or cook the salmon, then add to the pre-mix. You can make a few day's worth of food if you want. Just place it into serving-sized containers and refrigerate.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Pat, or anyone... how do you order samples?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I will check around and see if I can get any of those here. We have loads of doggy health food style stores, maybe they will.  Seem to carry a lot of raw here.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I just ordered samples, they carry both pre-mix (you add the meat)
> 
> and a complete freeze dried food with meat already in it.
> 
> I ordered one of each.


Yea, but that review was under the pre-mix, not the complete food

and where did you find the samples?


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bailey loves the Grandma's Kitchen Artesian blend. I just mix it up and add one freeze dried patty of Stella and Chewy's. I was feeding Nature's Variety raw medallions but he seemed to be getting bored with those. I'm still not certain I am feeding him correctly but he now gets excited when he knows dinner is on it's way!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I just went to their site. How did you guys order samples?


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Will order tomorrow.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Check this out! My local pet supply store has a chart so you can "grade" your dog's food! I'm so impressed cuz it's such a backward lil area, :smilie_tischkante: surprising we even have natural foods here.....

Anyway, use this link and scroll down to get the chart.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dogwriter said:


> Check this out! My local pet supply store has a chart so you can "grade" your dog's food! I'm so impressed cuz it's such a backward lil area, :smilie_tischkante: surprising we even have natural foods here.....
> 
> Anyway, use this link and scroll down to get the chart.:thumbsup:


Since that website sells the products they review, I suspect they are a little biased. B)

Try this one. It provides an independent analysis of the major dog food brands:

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you Susan for always passing on all the info you get it is most helpful to me and I'm sure many others..Kathy xo


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Since that website sells the products they review, I suspect they are a little biased. B)
> 
> Try this one. It provides an independent analysis of the major dog food brands:
> 
> Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


Oh you should have looked at it. That link isn't a review; it's a chart you use yourself to "grade" your dogs food.That's why I liked it...I won't go into it in detail just click the link if you're someone looking to understand how to grade it yourself. :thumbsup: I haven't actually visited the store in person yet, as their hours are nearly the same as mine. So I don't have a, ahem, _dog_ in this race.

I have written for A Major Pet Food Company so things like that are very interesting to me (doing your own research). Maybe not to the non-nerds--the normal folks-- on the forum.:huh:


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

sounds great but it contains rosemary??? I thoughtI read on here that rosemary can cause seizures???


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Kissi's Mom said:


> sounds great but it contains rosemary??? I thoughtI read on here that rosemary can cause seizures???


rosemary only aggravates/causes seizures in dogs that are already prone to seizures. i put rosemary in my homemade food for both of my dogs without any problems.


----------

